# WoW-"Poesie"



## Serpendis (11. März 2010)

Ich fang mal an ^^ -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Du hattest das Blut von Helden. Doch deine Worte wandelten sich zu einem Himmelsfall, Kris der tausend Lügen bohrten sich durch meine Gefühle. Die Stimme der Vernunft hatte deine Wütende Erdenseele seit langen verlassen. Wie Ruhelose Knochen eines Schlachtross der Verlassenen wandelst du  nun durch die Träume auf der Suche nach dem Ende der Welt..... Armageddon!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------
******Regeln des Threads******                        
--------------------------------------------

Das Prinzip ist einfach. Verlinkt Gegenstände aus der Buffed Datenbank und bildet mit den Gegenständen so
gut es geht schöne Sätze die zueinander passen. Eurer Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt!
Die Suchfunktion hilft euch passende Gegenstände zu finden. 

Benutzt aber bitte nur die Links unter den -> BBCodes

Versucht es mal! Bin gespannt was ihr so hinkriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_lg. Serpendis_


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Gefällt mich nich... sorry...


----------



## Bobby Ross (11. März 2010)

Kann Die unaufhaltbare Macht Das unbewegliche Objekt bewegen ?


----------



## darkcloudxx (11. März 2010)

der war gut ^^


----------



## Natar (11. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Gefällt mich nich... sorry...




skelettor weint Träne des Kummers


----------



## Eyatrian (11. März 2010)

also ehrlich gesagt gibt dein Satz NULL sinn..


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. März 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Kann Die unaufhaltbare Macht Das unbewegliche Objekt bewegen ?



Wenn die Die unaufhaltbare Macht auf das Das unbewegliche Objekt trifft stirbt ein Gnom!

>>>Videobeweis<<<


----------



## Regine55 (11. März 2010)

Find den Thread hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## RedShirt (11. März 2010)

ich Will Unterwäsche mit einer Tasche aus Murlochaut 111elf!


----------



## dwarf303 (11. März 2010)

oh mann kaum mal was lustiges kommen wieder die ganzen flamer...
 man sollte den mal eine mitn Hammer der Titanen geben


----------



## Natar (11. März 2010)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> oh mann kaum mal was lustiges kommen wieder die ganzen flamer...
> man sollte den mal eine mitn Hammer der Titanen geben




da muss man bisschen nachsicht zeigen
ob das mit Kaputter Keuschheitsgürtel zusammen hängt?

p.s.: ich finds witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

och teal, der war doch witzig, gut nein


----------



## Teal (11. März 2010)

Hab mal den Thread aufgeräumt und zu den Forenspielen verschoben. Bleibt sauber, sonst trifft Euch der 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Super PePe (11. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Hab mal den Thread aufgeräumt und zu den Forenspielen verschoben. Bleibt sauber, sonst trifft Euch der
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so und nun erklärst du mal was an dem item Lutscher und dem NPC Hel'gesh Neider Ban würdig ist ... bei soviel zu tage tretender Inkompetent fehlen einem die Worte /reported für Deutschkurz

salue


----------



## Serpendis (11. März 2010)

(Blickt nach oben und schmunzelt über den Banhammer) ^^
So danke schon mal an alle die Spass an den Thread finden. Und ja der Mod war so freundlich meinen Thread
in die Forenspiele zu verschieben und den Titel zu korrigieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz des turbulenten Starts hoffe ich das hier noch einige mitmachen um kuriose Sätze zu bilden. ^^

Ich fang dann mal wieder einen an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Die Ghularmee folgten demRuf des Meisters. Ihre Essenz des Untodes tropften aus ihren geifernden Kiefer.
Das Blut des Hasserfüllten erfüllte sie mit unermesslichen Wut auf die Lebenden. Dennoch war ihre schlimmste Waffe die nach Alteraclochkäse riechenden Füsse."


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. März 2010)

Unser Ziel war Kral der Klingenhauer 
doch war der Spaß nur von kurzer Dauer

Ein Tank geskillt auf Baumgestalt
führte uns in den Hinterhalt

Ohne den bärigen Baum zu kränken
doch nun soll der Vergelter tanken

Ein Klick auf Zorn der Gerechtigkeit
und die Gruppe ist soweit

Doch unser Bär, der sinnt auf Rache
und macht seine eigene Sache

Zu viert sich durch den Kral zu winden...
dem Heiler reichts, er will verschwinden

Wir nahmens mit Gelassenheit
und 'ham' uns aus dem Kral befreit.


Und die Moral von der Geschicht - Heiler taugen zum Tanken nicht.

Ich geb zu, das ist eher ein Kinderreim als Poesie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (11. März 2010)

Haha nicht schlecht. ^^

Ein Kaputter S.I.E.G.-Knopf lag in Alteractal zu meinem Füssen.
Zerschmettert durch eine Drachenfaust. Die letzten Funken der Hoffnung schwanden für die Allianz dahin. Die unaufhaltbare Macht der Horde noch abzuwenden war ein Sinnloses Unterfangen. Ich nahm mein Zerrissenes Taschentuch und wischte meine Klinge von Tarasque von Blut meiner Opfer.


----------

